# Weight Gain RP



## kagechix (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm trying to see if i can find someone here who can rp with me about fattening them up. I would prefer if the person I rp with would rp as a girl, but if not, then I don't mind rping with a male. The gaining can be of any kind, except vore or inflation.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm in! Add me on discord preferably. Details are in signature.


----------



## kagechix (Jul 4, 2017)

Alright. I'm [Wind-Up] Kitsune #5341


----------



## Minnie2018 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi


----------



## kagechix (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Minnie2018 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hru


----------



## kagechix (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm good. you?


----------



## kagechix (Aug 9, 2017)

Want to take in dms?


----------



## Minnie2018 (Aug 9, 2017)

Sure


----------



## J.F. (Aug 13, 2017)

Heya, I'm Jack Foxworth #3704


----------



## Minnie2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested!


----------

